# Capturecard (intern) Streaming und Aufnahmen 1080p



## shadie (29. April 2014)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich nehme schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren Tutorials und Let´s Play´s  für Youtube auf.
Das mache ich aktuell mit Dxtory oder Fraps (je nach Spiel welches Programm besser läuft)

Im Wohnzimmer (ca. 4-5 Meter von meinem Hauptrechner entfernt, steht mein Homeserver (Hardware bitte aus der Signatur entnehmen).

Momentan muss ich mit PC1 aufnehmen, dann alle Daten über das GB Netzwerk an den Server senden und dann für Youtube umwandeln und hochladen.

Jetzt habe ich die Idee einfach auf eine interne Capture Card umzusteigen, da habe ich mir folgendes angeschaut:

AVERMEDIA Game Broadcaster HD Aufnehmen und Streamen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder
AVerMedia AVerTV CaptureHD/-H727: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die dann in den Server rein, HDMI Kabel rüber legen und direkt auf den Server aufzunehmen und eventuell dann auch auf Twitch zu streamen


habt Ihr da eventuell bessere Empfehlungen?
Die 2. Karte kann wohl nur 1080i und die erste hat nur 1x HDMI, die Xbox 360 würde ich dann eigentlich gerne gleich mit anschließen -.-

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen


----------



## shadie (30. April 2014)

Hat da keiner Erfahrungen mit und eventuell Vorschläge, mit denen es besser funktioniert?

Will prinzipiell nur vom Gaming PC das Bildmaterial auf den Server übertragen und der soll es dann aufnehmen oder streamen


----------



## fensterkiller (26. Mai 2014)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, nur scheint kein Mensch im Internet irgendwas über das Thema zu wissen. BTW Ich glaube eine Elgato Game Capture HD macht bessere Bilder.


----------

